# Sweet cuban 4 the wife?



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

I was wondering if any BOTL's or SOTL's could suggest a sweet, creamy cuban that my wife will like. She always asks for a puff or two when I smoke a Party Short, but says its not sweet enough for her to smoke a whole one.
Thanks in advance for all the suggestions.

dave


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

QdO's or LGC's are good choices in that respect.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

how about a non cuban?
i've found fuente's to be sweet, also a nat sherman.

sorry if you're looking for cubans 100%, just thought i'd give my 2 pence lol

andy


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No 3. 28 ring gauge x 6 and 7/8th in size. these are so classy and elegant with mild body and medium flavor. the band tops off the femininity.

heres a pic of one of mine from one'a the humidors. its next to a LGC Tainos, a 7x47 churchill, as well as a Monte Especials No 2. the picutre hardly shows off how thin these are as its next to thin cigars... the Taino helps but thats still only a 47RG... next to a 50 or 52 these look like strands of hair!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Try the small Rafael Gonzalez size, nice.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

A EMdR Choix Supreme are fairly mild and sweet.......


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

My wife smokes boli pc's on occasion. That's her fave.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sure blueface could point you in the right direction! ROFL


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

OP8 said:


> I was wondering if any BOTL's or SOTL's could suggest a sweet, creamy cuban that my wife will like.
> Thanks in advance for all the suggestions.
> 
> dave


Here's a couple that are sweet and very creamy as well.

:r :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Here's a couple that are very sweet and I'm sure could be creamy as well.


Wife nothing!....I want these for myself!!!!!:r :r 
(I sure hope she doesn't see this)


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Wife nothing!....I want these for myself!!!!!:r :r
> (I sure hope she doesn't see this)


UH-OH that could be used for Blackmail. Dont say those kind of things.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

ERDM Demi-tasse are short sweet and mild.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Try the small Rafael Gonzalez size, nice.


I second this


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Here's a couple that are sweet and very creamy as well.
> 
> :r :r


You're missing VIDA!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme will fit the bill. She will like them, if not, then you get soem very nice smokes


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Try the Trini Reyes, little flavor bombs IMO.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Fonseca Cadetes are decently sweet.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Monte esp, 4 or 5 all with a little time on them. A bit of sweet, but coco nice. Pick the vitola to fit the time she has on any given occasion.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Try the Trini Reyes, little flavor bombs IMO.


Any Trinidad would be a choice for her. Fundadores would be a winner, but did not come to mind in my original post.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Try the Trini Reyes, little flavor bombs IMO.


individual taste is so funny.
I would absolutely agree these are "flavor bombs", but back to the original post, I wouldn't say they are creamy OR sweet...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

make sure you try a couple of boxes of spicy and strong ones before getting creamy ones she might like, just to finagle yourself some additional smokes.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mmblz said:


> individual taste is so funny.
> I would absolutely agree these are "flavor bombs", but back to the original post, I wouldn't say they are creamy OR sweet...


Yeah yeah well that's what *you* say M Balls :r

Seriously taste is very subjective and it is funny how we all interpret different tastes.

Another suggestion might be the SLR PC's.... Mmmmm Cinnamon Roll flavor:dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah yeah well that's what *you* say M Balls :r
> 
> Seriously taste is very subjective and it is funny how we all interpret different tastes.



yup.

I would say QdO are the only cubans I would describe purely as sweet/creamy.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought the H Upmann Coronas Major were on the sweet side. For non cuban I would suggest the 5 Vegas A.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not a cuban, but how about a Monte White?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

daviddunn said:


> It's not a cuban, but how about a Monte White?


Eeewwwww, those things have no taste - They are very pretty though.

Kind of like Katie Holmes.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hoyo Short Corona.*


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet and creamy....the thing that immediately jumped in my head was the Le Hoyo du Gourmet. Easy on the wallet too.



Gary


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

My girlfriend enjoys the PLPC, JL Patricia, Trin Reyes, and LCG MdO4


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Old Sailor said:


> Try the small Rafael Gonzalez size, nice.


he Panatela Extra would work nicely.


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

Cohiba Coronas Especiales
Cohiba Siglo IV
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales
Trinidad Fundadores

here is my list.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> QdO's or LGC's are good choices in that respect.


:tpd: I only heard good things about these gars.

If she likes chocolate and coffee buy some Javas


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

And another, if we are no longer talking about cigars.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm still getting over the fact that your wife smokes. p Wish mine did. It's hot. 
Well looks like you've been recommended almost every Cuban. So there's your answer.  
HDM Corona would be my choice.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

A buddy of mine has a saucy milf wife who likes cigars. Whenever we're gettng together, i always bring along a SCdlH El Principe for her. Sometimes she rewards be by showing me her
















tattoos.:dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

lenguamor said:


>


Ok, but is he creamy? Please stay on topic - :r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

lenguamor said:


>


:r :r :r

Hey, my wife says I too am "creamy".
Crap, too much info.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Monte 4's or the Hoyo Des Dieux's. Either of these are sufficiently mild enough. 


Very nice, 

ATL


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Gordie said:


> A buddy of mine has a saucy milf wife who likes cigars. Whenever we're gettng together, i always bring along a SCdlH El Principe for her. Sometimes she rewards be by showing me her
> 
> tattoos.:dr


ahhh...the saucy milf wife.
But what about when, 'milfs go bad'


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

donp said:


> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme will fit the bill. She will like them, if not, then you get soem very nice smokes


I just copied this descriptive quote on the Choix:

>>The lightest and sweetest of the Cuban Robustos. Very easy to smoke and fairly fast burning, this could only be a morning smoke for the aficionado. It's even burn and creamy, honey-smooth taste, makes this the ideal Robustos for a beginner.<<


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Por Larranaga Panetela - mild and sweet with good ISOM flavour. 

Rafael Gonzales Panetelas - good but not as smooth.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ill agree on the LGC Md'O and the ERDM. Both have a lighter, sweeter quality that is not overpowering in the least.


----------



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> make sure you try a couple of boxes of spicy and strong ones before getting creamy ones she might like, just to finagle yourself some additional smokes.


 :r 

Thanks for all the great sugestions, I think I'll have to get a 5'er of the HdM Coronas and the ERdM Choix Suprème.


----------

